# How fake, is this "Colnago"?



## peter.bjerg (Mar 14, 2009)

I know this "Colnago" is at the best semi-legit!

Hope to get some help in this forum to determine my case!

What got me on the track of illigemacy is the fork-end on the back - normally it would have "colnago brev" lettering, but here it has Shomano SIS.


However, the Bottom Bracket and and other details look Colnago (like)!

I also read that Colnago frames only has two brake cable guides on the top tube, not three?

Tak e a look at the pics and please tell me your insights!


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

It's not a Colnago. Wrong: cut-outs, seat-stay tops, drop-outs, cable guides, to start.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Doubt*

Looks like Prugnat lugs. I don't believe Colnago ever used Prugnat lugs. It's from the 70's, mid 70's or earlier and agree with the OP that the detail work is not consistent with Colnago's of that era.



peter.bjerg said:


> I know this "Colnago" is at the best semi-legit!
> 
> Hope to get some help in this forum to determine my case!
> 
> ...


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*wrong*

the cutouts are so bad, i think ernesto would not mistake his own logo "fleur" the bottom bracket cutout is ridiculous. the seatstay tops look like a schwinn paramount. If you check the geometry I bet it would not meet a colnago standard. Shimano on this = fake. if you ever take it apart I bet you will find some clue.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Who cares, that frame is in terrible condition. Even if it was a Colnago, it wouldn't be worth a lot. Might as well turn it into a winter beater bike (maybe a single speed).


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Where did you get this bike?


----------

